# Beef Ribs Help



## Greg Rempe (Aug 31, 2008)

I just got back from BJ'S...saw big ass beef ribs there for the first time...so I am going to pick some up for next weekend.

I apologize for re-hashing an old topic but can the beef rib know it all'ers give me some advice on how to cook these...ie time, method and so on?

Thanks!!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 31, 2008)

*Re: Beed Ribs Help*



			
				Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> I just got back from BJ'S...saw big ass beef ribs there for the first time...so I am going to pick some up for next weekend.
> 
> I apologize for re-hashing an old topic but can the beef rib know it all'ers give me some advice on how to cook these...ie time, method and so on?
> 
> Thanks!!



Cook in the 200º-225º range until tender, approximately 4-5-6 hours depending on how meaty they are.  I've tried beef ribs many different ways and this has been by far the best method I'vd done.  They don't really need sauce in my opinion, but I have used Reverend Marvins and honey (50/50) with good results.  Gary made some a couple years back with Cattlemans Gold and they were quite good!!!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Aug 31, 2008)

I cooked some last weekend along with spares and babybacks. I threw them on and cooked exactley the same as the spare, 3-2-1, and I thought they were good. I did sauce them with my own sauce but believe it or not, they taste pretty good with a lite coating of a good steak sauce on them. I used Peter Lugers.


----------



## Helen_Paradise (Aug 31, 2008)

WRB!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cookerme (Aug 31, 2008)

Last beef short ribs i made were marinated with a bit of cattlemans overnight in the fridge,then Klose brisket rub on the day of cooking after rinsing and letting sit in cold water or red wine. :? pick one.,cooked at 200+- 10 degres for 6-7 hours,then applied berthelet beef roast sauce with dried wild mushrooms that been rehydrated,yummy.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Aug 31, 2008)

The membrane is a bitch to get off... but do it.

I like to run em a wee bit hotter... ~ 275-285 till the meat feels like butter with a toothpick. No foil.

I like em sauced, then dried on. Revs or SBR.

*Definitely* needs WRB.


----------



## 007bond-jb (Aug 31, 2008)

Yall remember beef ribs are from the ribeye of a cow, so they are tender rare.... just plenty greasy. 

Don't cook em to death Boy! 4 0r 5 hours at 250 is fine. 
I never sauce foil or marinade em. Call me a purist I like to taste the beef flavor with a lite Wolfe rub. 
 You could just use S&P & serve sauce on the side


----------



## Big Ron1 (Sep 1, 2008)

remove membrane, spray with 2-1 mix of 2 parts worchestershire 1 part soy sauce.  dust with Big Ron's Rub, fire up the smoker.  3 hours with charcoal and pecan wood 225-250 or so wrap for 1 hour, then sauce and wrap and pull for one hour in a cooler or wraped in a towel.  tender and juicy every time.  Good luck


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Sep 1, 2008)

Season them like you're cooking prime rib!  Salt pepper, a little garlic, and brown sugar won't hurt anything either!  No sauce, please!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Sep 6, 2008)

I just got them from BJ's today...14lbs in total!  Any ideas on time...or 4 hrs should be good at 275* or so... :?:  :?:


----------



## surfinsapo (Sep 6, 2008)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> I just got them from BJ's today...14lbs in total!  Any ideas on time...or 4 hrs should be good at 275* or so... :?:  :?:


Watch JB's videos on beef ribs.. ?When the fat quits drippin it's gettin close.. You are going to LOVE them if done correctly.. Greg.. Ohio


----------



## Captain Morgan (Sep 7, 2008)

wow James, that looks great!  Steak on a Stick!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Sep 7, 2008)

Just put them on...DAMN those things are big...um, there was fat on the meat side...I did some trimming...how trim'ified should I have done them?


----------



## Tannehill Kid (Sep 7, 2008)

James those ribs look meaty and tender.  Greg can't wait to see pics.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Sep 7, 2008)

First attempt at beef ribs...and by all accounts they were GREAT!  I was very happy with the way they turned out especially since I haven't done these before.

14 lbs in total...4 half racks...2 were way bigger then the others so they went in foil for about 45 minutes.  Did one rack with A-1 glaze and the other 3 naked...WRB for the rub.  Went very well with the wine and beer!!  For your review...

<embed type="application/x-shockwave-flash" src="http://picasaweb.google.com/s/c/bin/slideshow.swf" width="600" height="400" flashvars="host=picasaweb.google.com&RGB=0x000000&feed=http%3A%2F%2Fpicasaweb.google.com%2Fdata%2Ffeed%2Fapi%2Fuser%2Fgrempe%2Falbumid%2F5243464637260756113%3Fkind%3Dphoto%26alt%3Drss" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer"></embed>


----------



## SmokinRubcom (Sep 8, 2008)

They are whole pieces of bone in beef short ribs. Ask your butcher, they probably have some on hand (whole pieces).


Mike


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 8, 2008)

Nice work Greg!


----------



## BBQcure (Sep 8, 2008)

Greg,


those look real good. I have cooked these about 5 times now and had success twice and two other times I chewed threw them but they were not too good. The other time we needed to order a pizza.

 These look fantastic. roughly how long did you cook them for and at what temp?

Tim


----------



## Greg Rempe (Sep 8, 2008)

Tim,

Cooked for 5 hrs...at 225*-235*...I used the Klose so there were some runs when I added a log but I say that was a good average.


----------



## Green Hornet (Sep 8, 2008)

Great looking beef sticks. Yer getting pretty handy with that stick burner Greg!


----------



## Bobberqer (Sep 8, 2008)

there are Beef Back Ribs:  which consist of 7 bones NAMP # 124.. good in my opinion, but not much meat, but I like em all the same

http://www.beeffoodservice.com/cuts/Info.aspx?Code=26

There are Beef Chuck, Short Ribs, consisting of bones 2-5... which is what looks like Greg Cooked.. great taste, with , of course heavy "chuck" meat flavor to em

http://www.beeffoodservice.com/cuts/Info.aspx?code=20

Then there are the King of Beef Ribs , Beef Short Plate, Short Ribs, Trimmed, NAMP 123A.. unfortunately the link for them on that site is broken, but they come in 3 bone incriments, and are one of the wonders of the culinary world...

 I like em better than any Filet Mignon, Porthouse, or any other cut of beef out there.. they are hard to find, so ask you local butcher to order em for ya under that NAMP #123A.. if they come with any more than 3 bones, you do not have the right ribs.. many butchers try to pawn off chuck ribs, for short plate ribs.... always ask to see the box, and they come in a yellow cryo vac, not white like the chuck ribs


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 8, 2008)

That looked great Greg. It's pretty amazing how much they shrink up but you still get a good hunk of beef!


----------



## 007bond-jb (Sep 10, 2008)

Them look fine Greg. The ones I do are the NAMP # 124
They come out more tender if not over cooked. 
I tried the NAMP 123A once & they were tougher but still very flavorful.


----------



## Cookerme (Sep 11, 2008)

007bond-jb said:
			
		

> Them look fine Greg. The ones I do are the NAMP # 124
> They come out more tender if not over cooked.
> I tried the NAMP 123A once & they were tougher but still very flavorful.



Well of course they were tougher especially if you cookem at 250,lower n slower boy!that's the way to do em and then crank up the heat when they almost done.


----------



## Cookerme (Sep 11, 2008)

Where's JB? Oh there you are,i have a question of where ya hiding your Gumbo step by step instructional video?


----------



## Cookerme (Sep 11, 2008)

JB i found the video and i think i'll go with Mrs JB's version first,i'm typing out the ingredients and then canceling the unentertaining overpriced no chef on there that canmake a proper bechemel sauce foodnetwork station.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Sep 12, 2008)

They looked great Greg.


----------



## 007bond-jb (Sep 12, 2008)

BBQmmm said:
			
		

> JB i found the video and i think i'll go with Mrs JB's version first,i'm typing out the ingredients and then canceling the unentertaining overpriced no chef on there that canmake a proper bechemel sauce foodnetwork station.



The wifes method is the best tasting way to do it. 
I just wanted to show how to save some time taking short cuts.

also read this:

http://whatscookingamerica.net/Soup/GumboSeafood.htm

http://whatscookingamerica.net/History/GumboHistory.htm


----------



## Cookerme (Sep 12, 2008)

Hope your better half doesn't see this admission.   
Thanks for the links JB..i been eating crawdads and gumbo from a little restaurant that also has a spice and freezer section with all the good louisiana ingredients,,the owner mentioned his crawfish are from another state for he finds them tastier,i ain't arguing with the guy.. just can't get enough of his wifes gumbo,actually everything she makes is authentically great, the best thing i ever ate,and i'v eaten just about everything at least twice. the gumbo has this earthy taste that you wanna crawl into and just sit in.i'll give this food a go but have this feeling it's not as easy as it looks,actually doesn't look all the simple to begin with,.


----------



## Bobberqer (Sep 13, 2008)

007bond-jb said:
			
		

> Them look fine Greg. The ones I do are the NAMP # 124
> They come out more tender if not over cooked.
> I tried the NAMP 123A once & they were tougher but still very flavorful.



that surprises me, JB.. might try cooking em at 275, until the internal temp comes to 195... they are stubborn in breaking 180-185 ish, and the temp runs up pretty quickly after it breaks


----------

